# Cape Vape Festival - What can we expect?



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/3/17)

The Cape Vape Festival is happening this weekend, on the 25th of March.

If the vendors could reply here with what they will be offering so that myself and everyone else on the forum can know who to visit to get some new tasty juice, or some great specials.

We can see all of this in 1 thread and know what to look out for.

I will edit this with the specials, new juices once the vendors reply.

Would also be great to see which vendors will only do cash as opposed to a card machine or both.

What to expect:

*Emissary Elixirs - *will be selling 30mls at R100 and 50mls at R130.
expect the price to go down for purchases of more than two bottles (two 30mls for R180, three for R240)

Spot prizes on the day, some merchandise for sale and *hopefully* some FIFA.

*Weiner Vape Co - *Launching Jelly Monster
the first 5 customers to buy a bottle of Jelly Monster from each of the following Vendors will get a FREE Wiener Vape Co Snap Back Cap on the day!

Foggas Vape Lounge
Juicy Joes
Vape Life Vaporium
J&J's Emporium

spot giveaways! And prizes the whole day!

*Retro Vape Co - *Whoop E-Liquid All 30ml's at R100

Retro Juices
- R100 per 30ml 
- R180 per 50ml 
- R300 per 100ml

We have a special on Yogi Pina and Cobbler. 50ml's going for only R150. 


*Vape Cartel - *will be having specials. These will be communicated on the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Thread moved to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can reply directly here


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thread moved to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can reply directly here



Thank you.


----------



## Raindance (21/3/17)

Thanks, will be great to see how quickly we can recover our entry fees! Lol.

Regards


----------



## DirtyD (22/3/17)

@Azhar Moerat 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
@capetocuba 
@PutRid


----------



## Imperator (22/3/17)

Emissary Elixirs will be selling 30mls at R100 and 50mls at R130. 
You can expect the price to go down for purchases of more than two bottles (two 30mls for R180, three for R240) 

50mls include the first of the Sovereign line, 'Alpha'. 

Spot prizes on the day, some merchandise for sale and *hopefully* some FIFA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-at-cape-vape-fest.t35692/

We are launcing Jelly Monster at the Cape Vape Fest and
the first 5 customers to buy a bottle of Jelly Monster from each of the following Vendors will get a FREE Wiener Vape Co Snap Back Cap on the day!

Foggas Vape Lounge
Juicy Joes
Vape Life Vaporium
J&J's Emporium

Thats 20 caps, one per customer! 5 from each vendor!

Besides that there will be spot giveaways! And prizes the whole day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shuayb Galant (22/3/17)

*** CAPE VAPEFEST SPECIALS **

Whoop E-Liquid 
- All 30ml's at R100

Retro Juices
- R100 per 30ml 
- R180 per 50ml 
- R300 per 100ml

We have a special on Yogi Pina and Cobbler. 50ml's going for only R150. 

Make your way to our stand F04 for amazing deals and specials !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba (22/3/17)

Vape Cartel will be having specials. These will be communicated on the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/3/17)

I have updated the OP! 

Keep them coming

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WernerK (24/3/17)

Wonder if any vendors will have authentic Rig V3 mech mods on special or at least for sale.


----------



## Aasif cape vape (24/3/17)

Hi guys,
Are there any tickets left? 
Foggas said there will be available at the door tomorrow, but I'd like to avoid queuing for tickets... (I know I should've woken up earlier ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WernerK (24/3/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Hi guys,
> Are there any tickets left?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy at the door

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aasif cape vape (24/3/17)

WernerK said:


> You can buy at the door
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Ok thanks, hopefully I'll be there early, from what time will the tickets at the door be available? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WernerK (24/3/17)

Aasif cape vape said:


> Ok thanks, hopefully I'll be there early, from what time will the tickets at the door be available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im assuming when it opens at 10am but dont take my word for it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aasif cape vape (24/3/17)

Ok thanks M8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

